# Winter cycling pics...



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Winter is here in most of the US.. Here are a few pics to remind everyone that this is a year round sport


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

A few more just in case you aren't convinced.......


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

and my all time favorite...... of course I live in Texas where it hardly snows but do as I say not as I do


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Darn straight it is!

Look how bundled up we are. :yikes:

Notice that Miss M is even wearing socks!!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Darn straight it is!
> 
> Look how bundled up we are. :yikes:
> 
> Notice that Miss M is even wearing socks!!!



I was bundled up myself recently...


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

The weather here has not been that great neither


----------



## ferday (Feb 20, 2007)

winter here.


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

It got below freezing here this morning and people are freaking out.

You guys are making me look bad. Well, except for Mrs. M. She just makes me look lazy.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

bane said:


> You guys are making me look bad. Well, except for Mrs. M. She just makes me look lazy.


Don't feel bad about that. Miss M makes 99.95% of the US population look lazy.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Been below freezing here but no snow so far. Fine by me- the winter bike isn't finished yet


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Toasty Toes under the booties and, because of the wind, swap out the 15 for the 16... this is is about as bad as it will get in eastern NC.


----------



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

Sometimes it is a bit more than I think necessary.


----------



## ragnar.jensen (Dec 28, 2008)

Sometimes it gets a bit rich...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

ragnar.jensen said:


> Sometimes it gets a bit rich......


I like! :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> and my all time favorite...... of course I live in Texas where it hardly snows but do as I say not as I do


Well Dave you inspired me to search out some of my old favorites from back when we worked and wintered in DC.

Good times, or at least the riding was good anyway. :yikes:

That was BIG fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## beaglesdadi (Nov 23, 2010)

*Las Vegas Winter riding.......*

This was a warm January day with no wind and lots of sun............
View attachment 217619


It does get cold here in the high desert, it'll drop a good 20 degrees when the sun goes down. I always say, "All Winter we can't wait for Summer and all Summer we can't wait until Winter". I guess it's good to get out and ride in just about any kind of weather :thumbsup: 

Matt


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*A few oldies . . .*

. . . it's rarely this bad (i.e. wet) on the Front Range, so you have to get out there to enjoy it.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Great pix!

A salute to all these riders ... from down here in the Deep South.


----------



## Bruce Wakefield (Dec 4, 2010)

These pictures are scary. Winter in Maine is much more balmy(I wish). No snow yet,but don't hold yur breath. Almost time for the Nokian studs(700c). They work great. Never touched the snow covered floor while riding them.


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

*I have one pic*

I'm not going to post it though, I ride stationary bikes in the winter now.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*The great one . . .*

. . . Andy! (I think.)


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

MB1 - is that tunnel the one on M. Street leading to the trail?

And is that 44th St. in the other photo, heading towards Reservoir Rd.?

Dave, I think you just wanted to show off that darn nice bike again...

And I love the person in their drops in the top set; most fixed folks can't even reach their drops but that guy is sitting in them in the snow with goggles. Nice.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

nayr497 said:


> MB1 - is that tunnel the one on M. Street leading to the trail?
> 
> And is that 44th St. in the other photo, heading towards Reservoir Rd.?....


Yup! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdeane4 (May 5, 2008)

I'm the guy up front. This was over this last weekend at a CX event just North of Nashville, TN


















Snow in the neighborhood









Snow on the greenway









Riding in the snow


----------



## pdxtim (Nov 15, 2004)

*this one is good*



Dave Hickey said:


> and my all time favorite...... of course I live in Texas where it hardly snows but do as I say not as I do


I like this one too, it reminds me of where I grew up, Chardon, Ohio, where we got tons of snow.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

seeborough said:


> Toasty Toes under the booties and, because of the wind, swap out the 15 for the 16... this is is about as bad as it will get in eastern NC.


Well, I was wrong as usual. We got a good 7 inches of snow thus far, the lights are flickering and the Leyland Cypresses' branches look mighty low in the back yard. Thus far, I have one taker for the 2 pm ride. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*Ride to the White House.*



seeborough said:


> Well, I was wrong as usual. We got a good 7 inches of snow thus far, the lights are flickering and the Leyland Cypresses' branches look mighty low in the back yard. Thus far, I have one taker for the 2 pm ride. I'll post some pics later.


Three of us made it out. As per club tradition, we rode a tour of the houses owned by those hiding and not riding. Here we are in front of the President's house. Eastern NC, December 26th, 33 degrees, 10 inches on the ground, frozen derailleurs and chain skip. 

Thank God, there's a nice oatmeal porter waiting at the house.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

seeborough said:


> Three of us made it out. As per club tradition, we rode a tour of the houses owned by those hiding and not riding. Here we are in front of the President's house. Eastern NC, December 26th, 33 degrees, 10 inches on the ground, frozen derailleurs and chain skip.
> 
> Thank God, there's a nice oatmeal porter waiting at the house.


Awesome! Thanks for sharing the pics!

I'll be getting my Hakkapeliitta W240 this Wed (Via Peter White). And it's supposed to snow/rain here the whole week so I'll add a couple of pics to the thread.


Edit:
I just noticed; You indicate 33* and it appears to me that you guys are _*heavily*_ dressed. Did you guys peel off layers during the ride or is NC 33* colder than Idaho 33*? The coldest I've cycled/commuted so far this season was 24* and all I had on was a Winter bib and top and a Gore cycle jacket. Granted, I carry extra layers in a backpack as well as use rafting/kayaking neoprene socks and gloves for keeping the digits warm. I also took a tip from Sheldon Brown and taped off most of the holes in my cycle helmet. 

Also; This is my first Winter cycling season and I'm trying to learn all I can as I go.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for sharing the pics!
> 
> I'll be getting my Hakkapeliitta W240 this Wed (Via Peter White). And it's supposed to snow/rain here the whole week so I'll add a couple of pics to the thread.
> 
> ...


You're right, we are heavily dressed. In our defense though, normally at this time of the year we run around in shorts, t-shirts and Rainbows. Well, not really, but you get the idea: North Carolinians don't do winter but when we do do, we go _all_ out.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

seeborough said:


> You're right, we are heavily dressed. In our defense though, normally at this time of the year we run around in shorts, t-shirts and Rainbows. Well, not really, but you get the idea: North Carolinians don't do winter but when we do do, we go _all_ out.


I've been up here in ID for eleven years and it took me awhile to know how to dress for the weather because it can fluctuate between 10* and 110* in the course of the year. 

I grew up in S. Cal and the weather there is between 50* and 90* throughout the year.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Winter in Tokyo is a mild affair, perfect for riding. The summer heat makes riding in the city miserable. I had lunch last Wednesday with a few friends in the new-ish skyscraper area near Shimbashi. The restaurant was on the 42nd floor.

View attachment 220427


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wet*

Been too wet to even get a camera out, here. Lots of weekend mountain biking in the mud, commuting in the rain. 



Dave Hickey said:


> A few more just in case you aren't convinced.......


----------

